# Slingshot specs for Grandkids .... what ya'll recommend?



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to do boardcuts for some of the grandkids ... all in 10-12 yr old range. But, being that I'm relative newbie and never made frame for young'uns, it occurs to me that some good advice would be available from many here at SlingShotForum.

I have no knowledge of minimum dimensions to maintain so that such things as hand slap and fork hits are avoided. For those of you experienced in making frames for younger kids, what advise/recommendations would you have to offer?

Also, am interested in what approaches to training you've found necessary/helpful to minimize injury to themselves and others.

Thanks ..... in advance!


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I've made some using Dayhikers "Lil Ninja" frame Hole drilled thru,some 1842 tube thru the hole, turned down and tied. Used some of Flatbands preformed pouches and the kids were just plain tickled.
Melvin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say a design that shoots hammer grip high forks and about 2 - 1 1/2 fork gap


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a little pattern that is sized for small hands. I too recommend drilling holes and using 1 strand per side of 1842 tubes. Unless you know your wood well, I recommend making board cuts only from plywood, especially for kids.

View attachment mini-pattern.pdf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As I have indicated before, I strongly favor Dayhiker's little Ninja. As others have suggested, drilling the fork tips and using small diameter Chinese tubes works well. But you could also do well with office rubberbands, especially if the kids are going to be replacing bands themselves.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

whenever i can't sleep, or i'm bored i make ninjas or downsized flat topped chalices (chalii?) of birch 15 ply and keep em in my car to give to my friends kids or my little cousins. gotta get em interested


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys, for taking time to respond. Now to review the Shared Desigs for inspiration.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> As I have indicated before, I strongly favor Dayhiker's little Ninja. As others have suggested, drilling the fork tips and using small diameter Chinese tubes works well. But you could also do well with office rubberbands, especially if the kids are going to be replacing bands themselves.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


That piqued my curiosity, so I grabbed a spare pouch, made a quickie band set from Alliance Sterling #64 rubber bands in a 2,1 configuration and slapped them on a ring shooter. At 26 inches draw (pretty close to bottoming out) the Chrony showed 220 fps with .25 cal steel. I added one more band per side (see below) and was able to draw to 29 inches, which gave me 250 fps. I think it would be hard to find a better band material for kids. These can be made up with no tools whatsoever. All a kid needs is a fork that permits easy changes (Ring Shooter, Dankung, regular fork with holes, etc) a durable pouch, and a handful of Alliance Sterling #64s.

Edit: This may not be such a good idea, after all. I only got about 15 shots before one of the bands broke.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> As I have indicated before, I strongly favor Dayhiker's little Ninja. As others have suggested, drilling the fork tips and using small diameter Chinese tubes works well. But you could also do well with office rubberbands, especially if the kids are going to be replacing bands themselves.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


That piqued my curiosity, so I grabbed a spare pouch, made a quickie band set from Alliance Sterling #64 rubber bands in a 2,1 configuration and slapped them on a ring shooter. At 26 inches draw (pretty close to bottoming out) the Chrony showed 220 fps with .25 cal steel. I added one more band per side (see below) and was able to draw to 29 inches, which gave me 250 fps. I think it would be hard to find a better band material for kids. These can be made up with no tools whatsoever. All a kid needs is a fork that permits easy changes (Ring Shooter, Dankung, regular fork with holes, etc) a durable pouch, and a handful of Alliance Sterling #64s.

Edit: This may not be such a good idea, after all. I only got about 15 shots before one of the bands broke.

View attachment 15146

[/quote]

Hey Henry,

It really helps to lubricate the bands ahead of time with baby powder. And I much prefer the braids rather than the knotted chains. I think they are easier for kids to make and last longer. Also, it sounds like you were drawing them near their max, which always reduces band life. Particularly for kids, shooting high velocity should not be the goal. With the braids, I use six rubberbands per side, and they last hundreds of shots.

By the way, I am amazed that you are getting those velocites!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my Son's favorite slingshots is also one of the easiest to make.... it's simply called the "LittleBoy":

This is 4.5" tall and 3" wide. I usually make them out of 1/2" or 3/4" stock. Ben prefers the 3/4" so that's usually what they're made from.










Right click on image and select "Print Picture" from the menu


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it, Bill.
Thanks!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Speaking of Dayhiker's little Ninja, I can't say enough good things about it. Some of my martial arts students (10 to 14 years old) have the ninja, and they LOVE them!

-Restita


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> One of my Son's favorite slingshots is also one of the easiest to make.... it's simply called the "LittleBoy":
> 
> This is 4.5" tall and 3" wide. I usually make them out of 1/2" or 3/4" stock. Ben prefers the 3/4" so that's usually what they're made from.
> 
> ...


Bill sent one of these for my 6-year-old son and he loves it! He usually hammer grips it but has tried finger bracing as well (because that's how Daddy shoots







). I put single strand 1745s on it with a Rayshot magnetic pouch. I _highly_ reccomend the mag pouch for kids. It got my kids way more in to shooting because they don't spend all their time picking up dropped ammo now. Also they like pouching up 4 or 5 .177 BBs at a time








Since you're asking, my daughter (who is 8 but big for her age) shoots an "ice" Chalice from Hrawk with the same band/pouch setup:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out advantages of magnetic pouch.
So far, I've received bunch of good pointers/recommends.


----------

